# Seattle area player/DM finder board



## Zarithar (Feb 26, 2009)

Since there is nothing similar at the moment, I put up a message board solely for the purpose of recruiting players or looking for a game to join. For some reason the Seattle Meetup group dedicated to this disabled its message boards, so hopefully this will help fill the vacumn. Happy gaming!

seattledungeons : Seattle Area D&D Player/DM-Finder


----------

